# CSSD-F120GB2/RF2 streikt



## Mischk@ (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo, meine SSD mit der Bezeichnung CSSD-F120GB2/RF2 streikt wiedereinmal.
Es fing an, das in windows auf einmal alles langsamer wurde, bis sich alles aufgehangen hatte. Selbst STRG+ALT+ENTF funktionierte nicht mehr.
Bei einem Reset des Systems wurde die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt. auch nicht in anderen Rechner ( Bootmngr error )

Wie kann ich eine RMA mit corsair abwickeln ?


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2012)

Moin,
Ich hab jetzt nach 2 Tagen eine Email erhalten.

Seh ich das richtig, das ich die *RMA Nummer* und *meine Adresse* auf den Karton aussen draufschreiben muss und den Zettel mit dem Barcode von der Corsair Seite hinein legen muss ?


----------



## lukyluke (8. Februar 2012)

Also bei meiner Ssd die ich bei alternate gekauft habe hatte die so eine Seite wo drauf stand was ich alles machen sollte. Die Frage ist wo schickst du das hin und jeder Händler oder Verkäufer macht das anders so einfach dir sagen kann ich das leider nicht


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Bei direkter RMA über Corsair, den Schein aus der Mail (Lable Ausdrucken und in die Packung packen, von außen gut leserlich die RMA NUMMER notieren in form von: "RMA xxxxxxxx"
Am besten mit Edding und zweifach - sollte die Post eine der Nummern überkleben


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2012)

Danke !!!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Nicht dafür, immer gerne!


----------



## Mischk@ (19. Februar 2012)

Wie kann ich mein RMA Status abfragen ? wenn ich auf Support gehe und RMA Status anklicke, passiert da nichts.

Wenn ich den den CASE# und Passwort eingebe, komm ich nur auf eine Seite wo meine Adresse eingeblendet wird, was ich mal aufüllen musste.

Wie kann ich sehen, wo meine SSD bleibt ?


----------



## Mischk@ (23. Februar 2012)

Keine Antwort ?
Da steht nur seit Wochen : Your RMA has already been processed and/or shipped 

Kann nicht sein, bitte um Klärung.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Status noch aktuell?

Bitte bei solchen "dringenden Anfragen" wie in folgenden Guide vorgehen - was auch dem Standard-Vorgehen entspricht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

Dann gibt es auch immer zeitnahe Antworten!


----------

